# Japanese Cherry Blossom in October already



## Berthold (Nov 10, 2018)

In this year the famous cherry blossom in Japan already starts in October, not in spring.
Some ideological people believe that is typical for the men made climate change on the earth.
But are they right?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 10, 2018)

do you really think people on this forum are that stupid to fall for your bait?


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 11, 2018)

Chapter what...3 or 5? Good god! Please give it a rest! Maybe I should say "get a fucking life, Berthold!"


----------



## Berthold (Nov 11, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> do you really think people on this forum are that stupid to fall for your bait?



Keep cool my friend please. You missed the thread topics.

That is not the question of this thread. The question is for the reason of the early blooming start.
And I think You and Tom-DE are to stupid to know about that, so I will explain.
Tom (KyushuCalanthe) will know it, I am sure.

The active leaves of the cherry tree produce a hormone which inhibits blossom development. This technic is smart to avoid blooming into a could frosty winter.
In this year in Japan there was a stronger Typhoon which pulled off the active leaves of the tree. So development of blossoms could start very early.

This effect was observed sometimes before in Japan but the causal connection wasn't clear.

I don't wish You a fucking Life.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2018)

I was just in Japan for 10 days. I could count the number of cherry blossom blooms on one hand! However the number of 'autumn leaves' was immeasurable.


----------



## Ray (Nov 11, 2018)

We saw a similar effect after the hurricane here in SE NC. Our azaleas and loripetalum all rebloomed, and the Bradford pears all over the island did, as well.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 11, 2018)

We had an odd blooming of our cherry trees a few years ago after a cloudy, cool late summer and a bright, warm fall. I don't believe we had any wind storms associated with this. I also get atypical blooming of my orchid plants from time to time. My phals sometimes bloom in the fall if the weather is cool and cloudy in May and June. Mike


----------



## Berthold (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, there are a lot of different factors which delay or accelerate blooming and are overlaying each other.
But the inhibiting effect of active leaves seems to be a new insight.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 11, 2018)

* "I think You and Tom-DE are to stupid to know about that, so I will explain."
*
LOL! You can spin it all you want but We know exactly why you created such a topic *"again"*! 


*"I don't wish You a fucking Life."*

You don't know what it ("get a fucking life!") means, do you? You are a fucking idiot!


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2018)

*Deletion request.*

Berthold requested I delete this thread. Everyone okay with that?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2018)

definitely


----------



## Berthold (Nov 12, 2018)

Heather said:


> Berthold requested I delete this thread. Everyone okay with that?



No, Berthold requested to delete the post 9 from Tom-DE, not the thread.
The topic of the thread is worth posting I think.
I recommend Ehanes and Tom-DE delete their posts themselves and I will adjust my answer on that posts.


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2018)

I don’t delete other member’s posts based on one member’s request unless there is a really strong reason, such as rule breakage. It messes up the continuity of the forum. Berthold, perhaps you should start your own forum where you can manage the content yourself.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 14, 2018)

Heather said:


> Berthold, perhaps you should start your own forum where you can manage the content yourself.



Yes, Heather, that is a good idea. Can I engage You as administrator? Do You speak German a little bit or is your family German based perhaps?


----------

